# fantail+pouter=new breed



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

here is the result of my fantail and pouter crossing.....their parents one is self white and the other is self yellow[ can see them in my album ]...then y they have black coloration? can anyone explain?....thanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG He's adorable!!!!  Look at those feet!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

shakilfc009 said:


> here is the result of my fantail and pouter crossing.....their parents one is self white and the other is self yellow[ can see them in my album ]...then y they have black coloration? can anyone explain?....thanks


Self white (recessive white )and self yellow (recessive red with dilute ) are both pigeon colours or genes that are epistatic to base colour/pigment, therefore they cover the base colour, one or both or your adult birds are blue based underneath what you see. Also spread is in the mix producing a black baby. Your bird paired to a nest mate would produce self reds, some self yellows and self whites aswell as self blacks and possible other colours and patterns too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I want him! Too cute.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Please keep us posted with picture updates. Going to be some cool looking birds.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Self white (recessive white )and self yellow (recessive red with dilute ) are both pigeon colours or genes that are epistatic to base colour/pigment, therefore they cover the base colour, one or both or your adult birds are blue based underneath what you see. Also spread is in the mix producing a black baby. Your bird paired to a nest mate would produce self reds, some self yellows and self whites aswell as self blacks and possible other colours and patterns too.


thanks man for ur explanation ....i knew someone like u would be able to explain this...as im new in this....thanks i appreciate it....cheers


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

Msfreebird said:


> OMG He's adorable!!!!  Look at those feet!!!


thanks.....


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

almondman said:


> Please keep us posted with picture updates. Going to be some cool looking birds.


of course i'll keep u guys updated with new picture...i really like the fact that u guys are so interested about this....i thought i was the only one.....thanks


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

ok so the FanPau breed is finally here  Awesome!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I knew I would like this when I read the title..I love fantail mixes..they make for some of the cutests birds!... and he is. )


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

shakilfc009 said:


> of course i'll keep u guys updated with new picture...i really like the fact that u guys are so interested about this....i thought i was the only one.....thanks


Are you kidding? We all appreciate cute babies, especially when they're a new breed.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> I knew I would like this when I read the title..I love fantail mixes..they make for some of the cutests birds!... and he is. )


yae ur right...fantails are really cute.....i think female looks cuter than male....thanks


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

zgrywusek said:


> ok so the FanPau breed is finally here  Awesome!


i really like ur fanpou name....thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you going to try and select breed for larger crops and true fantails? That way you could actually class it as a new breed rather than just a cross.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Cute! His/her face is soo cute! You are one lucky person!


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

thank you....


----------

